# SATC bargin DVD



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Just letting the Sex and the City fans that the DVD is only £8.00 in tescos for one week.
Bargin stocking fillers  
lol
Lou


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

DH bought it for me yesterday (from Tescos), will watch it tonight while he is away


----------

